# Installing 11.1 on a PowerBook G4



## torsionbar28 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm a long time Linux and UNIX geek (~30+ years) and hold current certifications in RHEL, HP-UX, and AIX.  But I'm completely new to FreeBSD. I'm trying to get 11.1 up and running on my late 2005 PowerBook G4, and running into a problem.

The PowerBook successfully boots from the burned disc, and I can enter "Live" mode and have a fully functioning system.  Great!

After exploring a bit and feeling satisfied, I decided to reboot, and perform an installation to the hard drive.  I went through all the steps of the installer, I selected all the boxes on the software selection page, and proceeded with the installation.  The install completed cleanly.  Great!

When I boot the newly installed system from the hard drive however, it does not boot all the way up.  It gets to a point where it says "fatal kernel trap" and "panic: data storage interrupt trap".

Based on the kernel messages, I believe the installed FreeBSD kernel is unable to find the hard drive.  When I boot the "Live" disc however, I do see kernel messages enumerating a device "ada0" Hitachi hard drive.  But when I boot the new installation from the hard drive, I do not see any "ada0" device get enumerated.

Any advice is appreciated!

Here are some screenshots of my installed system booting up.  Note the hardware successfully boots the installed OS from the internal hard drive:






The kernel loads the various drivers, but panics because it can't find the HDD where the root filesystem is:





Lastly, here is the Live DVD booting on the same machine, note how the Live DVD does successfully find the Hitachi hard drive and enumerates it as ada0:


----------

